# Aufräumaktion (wird gestartet)

## ian!

Hallo zusammen!

Wir wollen nun damit beginnen unser Forum etwas aufzuräumen. Sachen die nicht mehr benötigt werden, da sie entweder historisch, Duplikate oder Off-Topic sind, sollen gelöscht werden. Das auch deshalb, damit die Suchergebnisse bei einer Suche schneller zum Ziel führen. Denn was nützen uns etliche Treffer in einer Suche, wenn diese teilweise komplett am Thema vorbei gehen?

Und so könnt Ihr helfen:

Schaut einfach durch das Forum und einige Threads durch, dessen Topic euch schon stutzig macht und ein Kandidat sein könnte, der auf die Abschussliste gehört. Dann postet hier den Link zum Thread. Bei Duplikaten bitte alle jeweiligen Links angeben. Danach werde ich mir die hier aufgelaufenen Threads anschauen und entweder löschen oder einen Kommentar dazu abgeben. Die abgearbeiteten Thread-Links werde ich dann hier in eine Liste aufnehmen und den jeweiligen Post wieder löschen.

Danke schon mal im voraus,

lasset uns aufräumen!  :Very Happy: 

ian!

Beispiele:

chat: Was ist mit Achim?

veraltet: KERNEL (ge-)backen

chat: Literatur zu Gentoo

Liste der zu löschenden Threads:

Spam: [SPAM] - gemeldet von geta

veraltet: voodoo5 5500 + xfree - gemeldet von dertobi123

Trivialproblem: Die Geister die ich rief..... - gemeldet von dertobi123

Off-Topic: Wolfenstein Console ? - gemeldet von dertobi123

Duplikat: OpenOffice-Bin crashed - gemeldet von dertobi123

Trivialproblem: bzImage - gemeldet von dertobi123

veraltet: STLport 4.5.3-r1 -- libstlport_gcc_debug.so.4.5 fehlt? - gemeldet von dertobi123

Duplikat: kde 3.1A ebuilds?? - gemeldet von dertobi123

veraltet: Kernel kompilieren ...... - gemeldet von dertobi123

Trivialproblem: /etc/fstab - gemeldet von dertobi123

Off-Topic: T-Shirt-Bestellung - gemeldet von dertobi123

Duplikat: kde installieren - gemeldet von dertobi123

veraltet: Gnome 2 installieren - gemeldet von dertobi123

veraltet: Drucken unter KDE mit CUPS - gemeldet von dertobi123

veraltet: Bitte um ebuild fuer Deusche Anleitungen - gemeldet von dertobi123

Duplikat: su geht nicht

Duplikat: Neuinstallation mit ISDN, welche Pakete für ein Stage

Threads sind gelöscht.

----------

## dertobi123

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9882

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9807

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9935

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9826

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9606

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9180

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9148

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11022

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9301

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10873

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10516

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10610

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10308

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10164

----------

## Qubax

ich geb lieber radikal eine groessere menge an, die meiner

meinung nach geloescht werden kann...

die hier erwaehnten threads sidn entweder von/mit mir. andere

erwaehnte threads ab ich beim durchforsten des deutsch-forums gefunden

(ich arbeite mich derzeit langsam von seite 103 nach vorne)

veraltet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13555

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19847

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46155

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5292

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7094

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7826

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10841

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11513

veraltet und ohne antwort:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8029

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7936

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9180

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9149

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8978

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8605

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8366

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9935

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9834

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9826

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9606

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11224

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10873

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10507

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11370

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11301

"sinnlos", im sinne von, das problem hat sich einfach so aufgeloest

kein inhalt im thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=17390

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41161

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7131

erstes post, begruessung der ersten ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3177

schon vielfach erwaehnt (z.b. standard-fehler) oder in den dokus:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3490

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8154

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7305

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7708

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7298

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7145

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9896

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10606

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10441

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11488

hab mich bis inklusive seite 98 vorgearbeitet. da koennt jetzt wer

anderer weitermachen. wenn jeder ein paar seiten macht, waer man

schnell und grob mit unserem deutschen forum fertig.

----------

## kairo

Hier 2 "leere" von mir:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=17101

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19219

----------

## MrTom

Dann fang ich auch mal damit an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92698&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41477&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=37743&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41927&highlight=

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hmm, hoffentlich hab ich es noch nicht übersehen, aber löschenswert (weil alt):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3177

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6774

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7131

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7298

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8366

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8114

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8029

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8605

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9606

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9149

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8978

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8800

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9035

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9428

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9592

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9935

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10410

Hmm, ich hab jetzt einfach alles mit 0 Antworten, Veraltetem Inhalt, Unsinn etc. aufgelistet.

Grüsse von der Truhe

P.S.: Vielleicht ist es ja nützlich.

** EDIT

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=93460

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92281

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6781

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7064

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7936

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9834

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9826

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10700

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10507

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11488

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11619

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11224

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10873

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12301

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11490

----------

## think4urs11

noch ein paar:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39704

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39638

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39436

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39403

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39247

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40415

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40342

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40208

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40069

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40031

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41073

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40902

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41701

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42417

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44539

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45254

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45028

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45068

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45638

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45884

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45804

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46673

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46085

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47002

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=48245

----------

## utang

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52040&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=48859&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53095&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53060&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53066&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54102&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62631&highlight=

----------

## think4urs11

machen wir halt mal weiter...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41343

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9161

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42337

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72437

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72312

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72088

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71843

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70581

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70288

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69470

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69120

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68251

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68766

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68750

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68600

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68573

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68387

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68322

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60153

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67793

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67394

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67073

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67052

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66910

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66665

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66380

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66157

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66038

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65942

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65214

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63922

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

quick'n'dirty Überflug...

6.09.2003 -> 01.09.2003

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=81314

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=81327

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80808

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80543

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79810

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80333

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80329

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80282

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80042

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=64333

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79657

31.08.2003 -> 25.08.2003

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79682

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79460

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79398

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79144

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79097

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78855

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78494

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78766

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78371

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78262

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78180

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78173

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73165

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77960

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77641

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77955

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77875

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77665

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77698

24.08.2003 -> 18.08.2003

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77446

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76033

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77631

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77517

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77485

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77466

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77447

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77405

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77278

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28898

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77206

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77087

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77129

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76937

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77062

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76510

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76751

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76644

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49907

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76424

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76129

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75773

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76134

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76089

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76044

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76010

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75673

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75808

17.08.2003 -> 11.08.2003

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75831

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75794

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75549

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75292

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75383

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75422

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75370

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75277

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75274

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75169

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75098

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75027

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74876

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72367

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74781

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72583

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74748

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74743

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74740

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74719

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74629

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74602

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74586

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60093

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74559

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74240

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74215

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72593

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74155

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74132

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73791

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74100

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73578

10.08.2003 -> 04.08.2003

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73955

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73951

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73794

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73746

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73735

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73678

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73497

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14481

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72817

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73208

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73222

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41343

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42337

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72824

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70062

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72669

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72312

03.08.2003 -> 01.08.2003

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72088

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71872

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71926

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71875

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70660

(reicht für's Erste, vermutlich sowieso zu "radikal"  :Wink: )

----------

## gerry

Diese Beiträge braucht man wohl nicht mehr

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3177

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9148

folgende beiträge werden im faq behandelt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7103

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7349

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7708

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7298

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7131

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9896

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11339

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88944

folgende beiträge behandeln veraltete software/dokumentation/themen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6810

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8347

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8366

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10610

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10164

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9882

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12225

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12301

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12043

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12018

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12846

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11810

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=18606

----------

## gerry

Folgende werden in der FAQ abgehandelt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94257

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94518

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94425

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=93814

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92375

Folgendes ist ein Duplikat

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94132

----------

## gerry

Diese Threads sind älter und OT

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94114

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=91512

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=90099

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=89313

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88556

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=86414

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=84743

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=82714

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83272

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=82311

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=82749

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=82195

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=81562

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80042

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79460

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78494

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73165

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77641

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76033

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77087

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76510

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76644

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75049

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72817

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41343

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9161

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42337

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=86699

Dieser Thread wird in der FAQ behandelt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87380

----------

## Marlo

destruktiv:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95471

----------

## Inte

Der Beitrag https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=98933

ist mit dem Beitrag https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=98934 identisch.

Gruß, Inte.

Edit: Danke! Habe den 98933 gelöscht. ian!

----------

## expirience

ich hätte da male eine frage.

wenn ich so durch das forum blätter und manche beiträge lesen sind ab und zu kommentare dabei die völlig unnötig sind. ich mein jetzt nicht dumme bemerkungen oder solches sonder aussagen wie, "ich hab das selbe problem" oder "bei mir ist es auch so" . jetzt die frage: ist es erlaubt dann gegebenenfalls diese kommentare zu löschen und so en paar bytes mehr auf eurem server platz zu machen? bei einem kommentar lohnt es sich natürlich nicht, aber 5 solche kommentare sind ja immerhin equal zu nen thread.

mfg

expirience

ps: soll man dann jeweils den thread mit dem kommentar posten? oder sollte lieber jemand mal durchschauen und sie am stück löschen?

----------

## ian!

 *expirience wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich so durch das forum blätter und manche beiträge lesen sind ab und zu kommentare dabei die völlig unnötig sind. ich mein jetzt nicht dumme bemerkungen oder solches sonder aussagen wie, "ich hab das selbe problem" oder "bei mir ist es auch so" . jetzt die frage: ist es erlaubt dann gegebenenfalls diese kommentare zu löschen und so en paar bytes mehr auf eurem server platz zu machen? bei einem kommentar lohnt es sich natürlich nicht, aber 5 solche kommentare sind ja immerhin equal zu nen thread.
> 
> 

 

Naja. Ich denke wir sollten uns erstmal auf Threads konzentrieren. Wenn man einzelne Posts aus Threads rauslöscht, verändert man den gesamten Kontext des Threads. Das sollten wir erstmal lassen. Nur wirklich sinnfreie Threads, Duplikate und veraltete Themen sollten der Löschaktion zum Opfer fallen.

 *expirience wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: soll man dann jeweils den thread mit dem kommentar posten? oder sollte lieber jemand mal durchschauen und sie am stück löschen?

 

Ein Kommentar wäre nicht schlecht. Allerdings müssen wir die Threads sowieso durchschauen. Insofern ist das gleich.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## expirience

hmm,

ich meinte eigentlich solche kommentare wie "das problem hab ich auch". es verändert ja keinesfalls den kontext, da es ja eh nichts beinhaltet was den kontext verändern würde.

aber ok.

expirience

----------

## ian!

 *expirience wrote:*   

> ich meinte eigentlich solche kommentare wie "das problem hab ich auch". es verändert ja keinesfalls den kontext, da es ja eh nichts beinhaltet was den kontext verändern würde.
> 
> aber ok.

 

Das stimmt natürlich. Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich der Aufwand wirklich lohnt. Deswegen würde ich zunächst bei komplett zu löschenden Threads bleiben wollen.

ian!

----------

## ian!

Aufgrund verstärkter Forumsprobleme (Performance) werden wir nun beginnen Threads selektiv zu löschen.

Die Aktion wird dieses Wochenende gestartet.

ian!

----------

## ian!

Detached Thread.

Hier gepostete Links werden weiterhin abgearbeitet. Der Thread muss aber nicht weiterhin Sticky bleiben.

----------

